# Sticky  Pet Pigeon Care



## Reti

*HOUSING FOR PET PIGEONS* 

For pigeons a wider cage is more important than a high one.
A cage has to be big enough for the bird to be able to stretch it's wings fully. The bigger the cage the better. 

The location of the cage should be in a secure place where cats, dogs and other pets have no access. Keep it away from drafts, heat sources, fans. 
I noticed that pigeons do prefer to have their cage partially covered, at least two sides should be next to a wall or you can cover the cage with a blanket or towel. Make sure it doesn't get too hot in the cage and there is enough air flow through the cage, good vetilation is very important.

If the pigeon is kept in the cage, it needs at least two hours a day of exercise, the more the better.

Pigeons like to perch, but they prefer flat surfaces to perch on. Bricks work fine, they also keep their nails trimmed.

Most pigeons like a nest even if they are single.I use a basket lined with a handtowel. A couple of my pets like wooden bowls. I cut up clean white index cards for their use.

For cleaning the cage, I use vinegar daily. It is not toxic to birds and removes any odors and stains. It is acidic and can kill some bacteria and prevents the development of mold/funguses.

If the bird is sick, after it recovers, I do disinfect the cage with bleach, let it air dry and make sure they are no remaining odors from the bleach before I put the bird back in.


*FEEDING PET PIGEONS:* 

Pigeons are grain eaters. They need a mixed grain rations with a basic of 12-15% protein.

Feed stores may carry good pigeon mixes, sometimes pet stores do.
I mix my own pigeon food which I purchase form the health food store.
The main ingredients are wheat, peas yellow and green, barley.
I also add millet, flax seeds, corn, soy beans, lentils, oats and groats and occasionally sesame seeds and brown rice.

From the pet store I buy safflower seeds and black oil seeds which I add to the mix.

I also use the the safflower seeds as treats, seems like all pigeons love them.

An example of a good pigeon mix is on this site:
http://purgrain.com/ingredients.htm

Pigeon grit is very important in pigeon's digestion.
A mix of oyster shells, salts and minerals and charcoal is essential.

Another food option is pellets, then the grit is not necessary since it is included in the pellet diet.

Once or twice a week you can offer your pigeon some greens. Carrots cut up in small pieces, kale and spinach is some pigeon's favorite. Raw unsalted peanuts is another favorite snack.


*WATER:*

Pigeons must have fresh water every day and at all times.

Apple cider vinegar has many health benefits, so I add it to their water once a week. One teaspoon in a gallon of water, or a drop in an eight ounce water bowl. This should be followed by a day of clear water and then a day of probiotics.

Also once a week I soak a garlic clove overnight in the water. Garlic helps boost the immune system.

*NUTRITION* 

Pigeons that are kept indoors should have a vitamin, mineral supplement with vitamin D3. A good avian supplement can be found at a pet shop, or pigeon supply store, such as Globals, Foys, Siegels, and Jedds.

*BATHING:* 

Twice a week I offer a low cat litter pan filled two inches with water for a bath to which I also put a tablespoon of vinegar. It makes their feathers really shiny and prevents contamination of the water from droppings if more than one bird bathes in it.


During moulting, I give my birds wheat germ oil, three drops in their water for three days.
It is rich in vitamin E which helps in growing healthy feathers.
Another option is wheat germ powder added to their food.


----------



## Reti

TaylorGS said:


> Is regular raw peas ok for pigeons?
> Taylor



Yes, it's ok. Split peas green and yellow are good too, all raw.

Reti


----------



## Victor

*Making your home safe for your pigeon*

If I may add this informative link to this valuable sticky thread, that deals with birdproofing your home. This is an issue that comes up often and brings to prospective many things that are deadly in even the most basic safe home.

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/birdproofing.htm


----------



## Reti

A pair won't require much more care than a single pigeon. The good part is, that a pair won't require as much attention as a single bird and they won't be lonely when you are out.

Good luck with your new bird(s)

Reti


----------



## Reti

Male and female will bond for sure. Two females should aslo bond.
Avoid adopting two males, even though I know many who get along fine, there is no guarantee.
As for the eggs, you can replace them as soon as they are laid with wooden or plastic eggs. Pigeons love sitting on eggs even if they won't hatch. They love building nests and take turns in sitting on the eggs.

Reti


----------



## joefi2

YOU CAN MAKE A SMALL COOP IN YOUR GARAGE BY A WINDOW THEN MAKE A SMALL WIRE CAGE OUTSIDE OF YOUR WINDOW AND THEY CAN COME AND GO WHEN THEY WANT ALSO YOU CAN PUT A DISH IN THE WIRE CAGE AND THEY CAN TAKE THEIR BATH,S IN THERE ,IT WILL BE CAT PROOF AND HAWK PROOF ALSO AFTER A WEAK OR SO LETTING THE NEW BIRD,S SEE THE LAY OF THE LAND FROM THE CAGE YOU COULD REMOVE THE WIRE CAGE AND LET THEM OUT AND FLY FOR A WHILE ,,AND WHEN THEY COME IN BUT THE WIRE CAGE BACK ON ,


----------



## Reti

In the first 24 hours after the eggs are laid there is really nothing in them, the embryo starts developing after the birds start sitting on them for a day or two, so you're a not killing anything by removing the eggs as soon as they are laid. You can discard the eggs after you replace them.

Reti


----------



## Lin Hansen

Hi Sswig,

Welcome to Pigeon Talk.

We have many members who own pigeons who I'm sure will be along shortly to answer your questions and provide good advice. In the meantime, here is a link to a previous thread that discusses winter care...just click on it:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11730

Sounds like you have a lifelong friend in Patrick...good luck with him.

Linda


----------



## Victor

Hi sswig2112,

Please don't apologize for being "long winded", as the information you provded tells us that you are already aware of some of his required needs and you also state your circumstances preventing you from wanting to keep your pigeon inside especially for flight time. Sometimes we have members,especially the newer ones, and often times most of us are guilty of that, pose a question and do not provide any details or tell us what they have already done, so your detailed statements are well presented. 

Providing your new pigeon with flight time in the garage should be acceptable. The standard suggessted free flight time is two hours a day, but I have been guilty of providng my Tooter with a minimum of 1 hour on many a day and it depends on your home situation of course. I try to incorporate "Tooter time" as it is my responsiblity as part of his care, but sometimes it is hard with two jobs and raising two grandsons.

How far is the gap between your back pantry porch and your garage. I am glad that your garage has lighting. Pigeons do not see very well in the dark. A well lit space such as your garage would give him ample flight time, and I know judging from your posting that you would make sure it is pigeon safe.

If weekends are better for you, maybe you can set aside a room in your home that can be closed off so that your dogs can continue their freedom, but the pigeon can as well and isolated. Do you perhaps have a smaller cage or carrier that you can transport him to the garage or to a separate room? Maybe as you are doing tasks in the bouse or just sitting relaxing, he can still spend some time being "around you". I have two dogs and a cat, and I do not worry about the older 17 year old mixed Terrier but the other ones need monitoring and I would not trust either one of them.Last winter, I would place the one dog and cat in a closed room or put my pigeon in a pet carrier if I was just relaxing, doing chores inside or at the computer. At this point all my animals know that the pigeon is off limits, but still, ya never can be too trusting,


----------

